# PowerMac G3 333 tour sans affichage



## Berthold (9 Avril 2006)

Je viens de recevoir une cargaison de vieux Macs. Pas le temps de les regarder maintenant, une ribambelle de Performa, de Quadra, et parmi tout ça, il y en a un qui m'intéresse beaucoup :
un *PowerMac G3 333* tour. Il n'affiche rien au démarrage après le boïng : écran gris avec un pointeur de souris noir en haut à gauche (position d'origine).

Carte vidéo à changer, ou ça peut venir d'autre chose ?

Si c'est la carte vidéo, je peux trouver ça sur une machine plus ancienne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

S'il affiche un écran gris avec le pointeur de la souris, c'est que la carte vidéo fonctionne. G3/333, c'est un blanc/bleu, essaie de le démarrer sur un CD pour voir !


----------



## Invité (9 Avril 2006)

Essaie de démarrer avec les extensions désactivées (touche majuscule non permanente enfoncée) dès le "boing".


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Là, ça ne sert à rien, je pense. Les extensions commencent à se charger bien longtemps après l'apparition de la "fenêtre Mac OS", donc, là, le problème est autre. Selon ce qu'il a dit, il ne voit même pas apparaître cette fenêtre, ni même le petit mac souriant, ou la disquette avec le point d'interrogation ou le "sad Mac".  Berthold, essaie de zapper la pram, pour voir si ça à de l'effet.


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2006)

Merci de votre intérêt. Premiers essais :

Booter sur CD : impossible.

Zapper la PRAM : sans effet.

Effectivement, chronologiquement, j'ai le boïng, et tout de suite après, le gris avec le pointeur (qui réagit bien aux mouvements de souris).

Pascal, il ne s'agit pas du G3 blanc/bleu, Mac tracker me l'identifie comme PowerMac G3 (minitower)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Ok, je pensais que ce modèle plafonnait à 300, mais il y a bien eu un 333. Ce qui me parait curieux, dans ce qui t'arrive, c'est que tu n'a pas d'icône. Normalement, à ce stade, trois choses peuvent se produire :

- Icône Mac souriant, tout va bien, le démarrage continue
- Icône disquette point d'interrogation : Il ne trouve de système valide sur aucun des disques à sa portée
- Sad Mac (écran noir avec Mac grimaçant et deux lignes de code hexa) : problème matériel.

Dans ton cas, rien. La souris fonctionne, donc à priori, la Rom n'est pas endommagée mais la suite des opérations ne s'amorce pas. Je ne connais pas la réaction de ce Mac à une pile de la PRam h.s., c'est une hypothèse à vérifier. c'est une pile lithium de 3,6V. Vois si tu peux contrôler sa tension à vide et en charge, mais sans garantie que ça vienne de là. Sinon, il y a sans doute un problème sur la carte mère au niveau de la communication avec les disques, mais quoi ? Et est-ce réparable ? A moins d'un problème au niveau de la Rom en toute fin de son cycle de démarrage.


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2006)

La pile affiche un bon 3,63 V à vide ou en charge c'est pas ça. 

 Je ne retrouve pas un site anglophone qui montrait les éclatés de Macs. J'y avais trouvé un PowerMac et un iMac. Quelqu'un a ça dans ses signets ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Reste



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A moins d'un problème au niveau de la Rom en toute fin de son cycle de démarrage.



Sinon, je sèche, là


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2006)

Dans les procédures de réparation, ils parlent beaucoup du régulateur de voltage qui semble poser des problèmes. Mais ça ne t'avance guère si t'en as pas un en rab


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2006)

Ouh là ! J'imagine que ça se trouve en aval de l'alimentation ? À quoi ça ressemble ? Je pourrais peut-être trouver l'équivalent dans tous les vieux macs que j'ai en stock ?


----------



## MyHappyMac (12 Avril 2006)

Le régulateur de voltage c'est une petite carte fille avec des composants énormes de redressement de courant mais si je ne me trompe pas, elle est propre à chaque pocesseur donc à moins d'avoir un autre 333, je ne pense pas que tu en trouves sur une autre machine.

Sinon pour ton problême, ton mac n'aurait-il pas été overclocké ? Regarde si tu as toujours la barette de cavaliers portant une étiquette qui dit un truc du genre "si cette étiquette est enlevée l'appareil n'est plus sous garantie".

Nettoie bien tout à l'intérieur et vérifie que tous les composants sont bien à leur place et enquillés à fond. Moi j'ai déja eu des pannes bizarres comme ça à cause d'un barrette de cache qui etait pas bien enfoncée... 

Sinon, si même Pascal sèche c'est que c'est un problême épineux ...


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2006)

Bonne idée de vérifier les jumpers. 
Le J16, le J28, et aussi la carte I/O (pages 236, 238 et 240)
Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2006)

L'intérieur est très propre, du moins pour un néophyte comme moi.  L'étiquette *VOID if sealed warranty is broken* est intacte. Je vais passer toutes les barrettes à la loupe pour voir si toutes sont enfoncées et sans bobo.

Je vous tiens au courant.

C'est vrai que Pascal77 qui sèche, ça ne me rassure pas.  :afraid: :sick:


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2006)

Au fait, bien que Pascal 77 ait éliminé assez logiquement l'hypothèse, as-tu essayé de démarrer sans les extensions ? Juste au cas où.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si même Pascal sèche c'est que c'est un problême épineux ...



Eh ! Ho ! Je ne m'appelle pas Wozniak, quand même ! :rose:


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2006)

:mouais: Bon, tout ce que j'ai de nouveau, c'est qu'après avoir fait un reset sur la carte mère, j'ai pu obtenir le démarrage dans l'OpenFirmware. Je suis bien content : je ne sais ni ce que c'est, ni ce que je peux en faire mais bon, ça change :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2006)

Il y a une commande qui te permet de lancer le démarrage du Mac (à condition qu'il y ait un système valide sur le disque dur. Essaie de le démarrer avec la touche "alt" enfonçée, puis racontes ce que tu vois ! (si tu as un CD système, mets le dans le lecteur et refait de même).


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une commande qui te permet de lancer le démarrage du Mac (à condition qu'il y ait un système valide sur le disque dur. Essaie de le démarrer avec la touche "alt" enfonçée, puis racontes ce que tu vois ! (si tu as un CD système, mets le dans le lecteur et refait de même).


Oui, c'est une des premières manip que j'ai tentée. Rien. Écran gris et pointeur noir.
Tiens, je récapitule :

*CD bootable* + C au démarrage : rien.
touche *ALT* : rien.
Réinitialiser la *PRAM* : rien.
Effacer la *NVRAM* : rien.
Démarrer dans l'*openfirmware* : oui mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire.
*Reset* carte mère : rien.
« rien » signifie écran gris + pointeur noir, bien sûr


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2006)

Et si tu tapes "macboot" dans l'open firmware ? (attention, clavier US, tape ",qcboot")


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2006)

_macboot_ dans l'open firmware n'a rien donné non plus, je ne sais plus ce qu'il m'a dit, du genre '_je moi comprends pas ce quoi tu dis à moi_'.


J' ai progressé quand même,  mais un peu à l'aveugle :rateau: :

Vus les symptômes, un ami a supposé que le Mac a _deux_ cartes vidéo, et que la seule encore active est la carte esclave. Donc le PM m'affiche un bel écran tout gris, une souris qui marche bien et c'est tout vu que l'écran maître est "_ailleurs_".

N'étant pas très à l'aise en hardware, j'y suis allé avec des pincettes et j'ai enlevé ce qui ressemblait le plus à une carte vidéo pour moi : un machin plat perpendiculaire à la carte mère, et qui comporte une sortie dans le genre SCSI mais pas vraiment (plus plate, me semble-t-il).

Ô surprise, après zappage de la PRAM, je vois une disquette checheuse de système qui apparaît. Je glisse un CD Jaguar dans l'engin, hop il se le choisit. J'ai pu aller jusqu'à l'installeur. 

Oui, mais le disque dur n'apparaît pas, même dans utilitaires disque. 


Amis spécialiste des machins-plats-avec-des-tas-de-composants-électroniques-dessus, ai-je ôté une carte autre que vidéo ? J'ai enlevé une mappe qui la reliait sans doute au DD, mais je ne vois pas de correspondant femelle ailleurs sur les cartes mère ou fille : où est l'astuce  ?

Éclairez-moi, je vous en supplie !

(Seule inscription sur la carte : un circuit intégré avec _ATTO ExpresPCI PSC_.  J'ai trouvé ça sur internet. C'est donc bien une carte SCSI ? Quel rapport avec le disque dur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

D'après les infos que tu donne, c'est donc la carte SCSI du Mac qui était naze. Le problème, c'est que le disque dur de ce Mac est un disque SCSI, donc sans carte, pas de disque dur.

Toutefois, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que le PM G3 mini tower est muni aussi d'un bus ATA (aussi connu sous le nom d'IDE), donc un simple disque dur de PC peut aussi y fonctionner. Reste à en trouver le connecteur sur la carte mère.

Un repère : tu vois sur la carte SCSI le connecteur où était branchée la nappe y reliant le disque dur ? Eh bien, tu dois trouver dans le Mac trois connecteurs de ce genre, de différentes largeur : Tu connais déjà la largeur du SCSI, il en reste deux, le plus étroit doit être relié au lecteur de disquette, et le moyen sûrement au lecteur de CD, puisqu'il fonctionne. C'est celui là le bus IDE/ATA.

De deux choses l'une : 

ou il n'y en a qu'un, et il te faudra acquérir une nappe à deux connecteurs (trois en fait, en comptant celui à relier à la carte mère), un disque dur IDE, en mode maitre, et passer le lecteur CD en mode esclave.

Ou il y en a deux (si c'est le cas, ils doivent être juste l'un à côté de l'autre), et tu as juste besoin d'un disque dur (toujours en maitre) et d'une nappe (simple ou double, peu importe), à brancher sur celui qui est libre.

Si ou quand tu veux des précisions supplémentaires, reviens les demander ici.

Ah, ce modèle de Mac ne gère pas les disques durs de plus de 128 Go. Si tu en mettait un plus gros, il fonctionnerait, mais comme un 128 Go.


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2006)

En trifouillant l'engin, je viens de constater que le disque dur incriminé n'a pas de cavalier (ou plutôt, pas de dérivation sur les broches de)&#8230; ça peut jouer ? (Je n'en trouve pas pour faire l'essai&#8230


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

Va avec ton disque dans n'importe quel boutique PC, genre "assembleur", tu devrais trouver ça. Il est effectivement probable que le problème vienne de là, sans cavalier le disque est sur 0, c'est à dire le même N° que la carte SCSI. Le conflit SCSI engendré pourrait effectivement être responsable du phénomène que tu rencontre.


----------



## apenspel (16 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ce modèle de Mac ne gère pas les disques durs de plus de 128 Go. Si tu en mettait un plus gros, il fonctionnerait, mais comme un 128 Go.


Sur mon MiniTower 266 Mhz, même 128 Go c'était de trop car seul les 8 premiers Go sont permis pour installer un OS, mais ils étaient occupés par le formatage et autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Même chose pour le PB 266 d'où j'écris, là, j'ai partitionné son 40 Go pour avoir une première partition de moins de 8 Go où j'ai mis le(s) système(s), et ça roule !


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2006)

Bon, ça y est, je l'ai réveillé d'entre les morts.

1- J'ai trouvé une dérivation, mais rien n'a permis au DD SCSI de se remettre au boulot. Lui ou sa carte sont HS, probablement.

2- J'ai branché un DD IDE de 9 Go, scindé en 2 prtitions égales. Jaguar a pu s'y installé sans souci. Il me reste à trouver un bon écran et apprendre à brancher un réseau éthernet, et je pourrai l'exploiter au mieux.

Quoiqu'il en soit, merci de votre aide et de votre soutien. C'est ma tournée si Vbull m'y autorise


----------

